# Excessive Grit Intake



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Howdy fellows,
ok now what could b thiiiis...?
My birds developed E.Coli infection which i've been treating. Now they seem bit well, gained marginal weight. But now even when i feed them until they are satisfied they won't stop eating grit to the maximum they can have. Crops look like baloons, they can't even have water after filling up that much. I saw that happening for 2 days and decided to remove grit after 10 mins but man o man as i removed grit they started nibbling on my plants'leaves(more on rose than others). First started nibbling then devouring leaves like i've nvr seen before(I used to give them chopped spinach leaves in winters). They'll nibble on any plant that comes in way when i let them out.
Here we can't have specially packed grit so grit is home made. Red brick powder,charcoal,sand,fine marbel chips, + little salt.chicken egg shells(which they dont like much). Their first choice is red brick powder and sand. Pls help......!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Are you giving them a multi-vitamin/mineral? Some grits do not have calcium in them. Oyster shell calcium is one that does.

They are looking for a source of calcium and other minerals and are depleted.You can give snacks of kale, a little spinach. Please don't allow them to hatch any babies until this issue is corrected.. *


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Oh skyeking, thank god...
I was fearing for worse...!
Is there nothing to worry about???
I was advised to give probiotics and multivitamins after the course is over. Can I give mvitamins during the course and let'em eat grit and leaves till they are content?
They dig on grit more than feed....


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

brocky bieber said:


> Oh skyeking, thank god...
> I was fearing for worse...!
> Is there nothing to worry about???
> *I was advised to give probiotics and multivitamins after the course is over. Can I give mvitamins during the course and let'em eat grit and leaves till they are content?*
> They dig on grit more than feed....



I would wait until you are done medicating them before giving any vitamins or calcium. Calcium binds to some meds and makes them less effective. They can wait til meds are done. If there is calcium in the grit, I would pull that too.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Skyeking said:


> *They must be looking for trace minerals and especially calcium, magnesium, D3. Look for supplemental minerals and trace minerals in a multi-vitamin. Yes, they should get probiotics, but they need a good pigeon SEED MIX MORE THEN ANYTHING. Ths will supply most of what they need.
> 
> What are you feeding them?
> 
> ...


*Yes, FEED them pigeon mix for now, give them multi vitamin minerals when they are DONE with medication.NOTHING that contains calcium should be given until MEDICINATING IS DONE.*


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

yes, that would be capital thing to do
I'll pull out grit and let them have some spinach leaves.
would u mind naming some plants that would be good for their digestion and which complement the meds as well... And replenish the gut flora in the natural way..


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi brother..
The basic thing is not to give grit ,when birds are on antibiotics,especially Tetracycline group of antibiotics,as tetracycline binds to the calcium in the grit and its absorption gets decreased.I also give home made grit using the same ingredients,but my major ingredient is *Cuttle fish bone*,which is full of calcium which helps in keeping the egg laying hens and growing squabs in good condition.My suggestion,will be to include Cuttle fish bone in your grit,i think the present grit may be lacking in calcium,so they are eating more grit bcoz of the calcium deficiency.Love towards grit,is very common....Nothing to worry,but include some more source of calcium in it


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

brocky bieber said:


> yes, that would be capital thing to do
> *I'll pull out grit and let them have some spinach leaves.*
> would u mind naming some plants that would be good for their digestion and which complement the meds as well... And replenish the gut flora in the natural way..


*
They shouldn't have the spinach leaves now.* Spinach is a high source of calcium. You don't want to give calcium while medicating. They can wait til after the medicating is done for the extras.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Baytril is another drug that calcium will bind to and decrease its effectiveness.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Thnx Boney and Jay3. That is one life saving info
That could b the reason why they were not responding to baytril and doxycycline+neomycin sulphate...
Ok, i'll put everything aside and give them crop full of p mix.
They are now on furaltadone which is doing some good.


----------

